
Ask HN: What service or product you are willing to pay for? - wukindo
Name service or product you miss and how much you are willing to pay for it.
======
mister_hn
A streaming service where I pay 5€-10€/month and see whatever I want (live TV,
series, films, sport events)

No geo restrictions, no censored content.

Is that too much?

The unique service until now that works perfectly is Kodi with add-ons.

~~~
jimmyvalmer
I would also pay 5€-10€ for something currently priced at many multiples of
that nominal amount. I think you've missed the point.

